# The Classic Car Club!



## spectre440 (Nov 6, 2007)

welcome to the classic car club!

the place to discuss and post pics of your classic cars, car restoration projects, and share the love for motoring history, etc' etc'

the rules are simple, in order to "be in the club", you need to own a car that is at least 20 years old!
(this means anything pre-1988)

personally, i own a 1978 VW bug, which i restored myself (for the most part)...
pics will be posted soon...

so there we go! post! tell us about your classic cars!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 9, 2007)

Man, I never saw this club. I have a 78 Cadillac Eldorado Barritz, an 86 Buick Park Avenue and a 51 Cadillac Fleetwood.

Here are some pics of the 78 eldo.


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

I have feet, the most classic transportation device ever invented. Can I join?


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.supermotors.net/vehicles/registry/6680

1985 big block Mustang


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 24, 2007)

> Man, I never saw this club. I have a 78 Cadillac Eldorado Barritz, an 86 Buick Park Avenue and a 51 Cadillac Fleetwood.
> 
> Here are some pics of the 78 eldo.




 Friggin sweet, man!  What motor she packin?  500, right?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 24, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Friggin sweet, man!  What motor she packin?  500, right?


425. One of the biggest problems with the eldorado's after 76 is the addition of the 425. The 500 made 350+HP, the 425 makes 180HP.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 24, 2007)

425?!  Damn!  I had thought Cadi was still packing their bb up through 1980!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 24, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> 425?!  Damn!  I had thought Cadi was still packing their bb up through 1980!



425 is still a big mofo, but with the emmissions that came in in 1978, the HP took a huge hit. 80 is when they started the pissy Eldorado with the 4.1L in it.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 24, 2007)

does oldtimer motorcycle count to??  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44987


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 24, 2007)

> 425 is still a big mofo, but with the emmissions that came in in 1978, the HP took a huge hit. 80 is when they started the pissy Eldorado with the 4.1L in it.



425 is a bb without a doubt . . . I'm just used to most of the classic cadis I see around here packing a CMD bb.  Y'know . . . a CMD 500 will squeeze into an early 80s Malibu, and make it a 12s car without any other upgrades


----------



## JC316 (Nov 25, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> 425 is a bb without a doubt . . . I'm just used to most of the classic cadis I see around here packing a CMD bb.  Y'know . . . a CMD 500 will squeeze into an early 80s Malibu, and make it a 12s car without any other upgrades



Yeah, that 500 is a badass motor, and there is SO much you can do with it.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 25, 2007)

1968 Lincoln Continental 2dr. Going to start on her after I get my Stratus running.

Here's a pic of one: http://www.seriouswheels.com/1960-1969/1968-Lincoln-Continental-Mark-III.htm


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 25, 2007)

> Yeah, that 500 is a badass motor, and there is SO much you can do with it.



for sure!  I'm more of a PMD fan, though.  TBH, I'd take a 455 any day.  All stroke, man!


Let's see, though, as far as vintage cars I've owned (although are no longer in my possession):

1987 Pontiac Grand Am SE - was a limited production vehicle.  It was a fully loaded model, v6, 4spd, with the color keyed wheels, color keyed front grille, rear deck spoiler (very, very rare for production Grand Ams prior to 1990), sport tuned suspension, rally gauge cluster, digital odometer, LCD driver information center, etc.  Car was totaled quite a few years ago  It was one that I wanted to keep - just due to the rare options it had.


1981 Pontiac Firebird Formula - only had her about a month, ended up seeling it back to the guy cause I just didn't have the funds to get the vehicle street legal by VA code.  Otherwise, it had an Edelbrock 455 crate motor shoved in it (literally), 4 brrl, buttered up to a Turbo 350 . . . that car could smoke a Vette like it was a Metro.


Man, I miss them both


----------



## JC316 (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh man, you wouldn't believe half the cars my parents owned. My mom was a dealer in the 80's and 90's. Just to name a few of the more exotics.

57 Chevrolet Convertible
79 Porsche 928 Grey Market direct from Germany
81 Porsche 944
71 SS 396
Jensen Intercepter
Numerous 70's corvettes
56 Cadillac 
84 Thunderbird Fila edition
84 GT 350 Mustang Convertible
69 Mustang Mach 1 with an ULTRA RARE 390 in it.

The list goes on....and on... and on.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 25, 2007)

Our current project car is a 51 Cadillac Fleetwood that we are resto modding with a 4.6L DOHC Mark VIII motor. We are also using the entire suspension of the MarkVIII. Sadly it has been hampered and at a stand still for 2 years now due to 2 serious illnesses in the family (Mine and my Dads) and then house repairs.

Here are some pics of the progress so far.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 25, 2007)

not a bad start - at least the body looks to be in decent enough shape, too. 

Yeah, we've had some great vehicles in the family here, too . . .

My grandfather on my father's side had a 72 Catalina.  Pristine, show room shape.  He lived in upstate NY, and during the winter, the car stayed in the garage.  The exterior and interior were still the original factory blue color - 455 motor, too.  40K original miles.  The clear coat hadn't even begun to bubble last time I saw it.  It was supposed to be passed to me, but he never got around to adding it into his will before he died - and the immediate family auctioned it out 

That is one car that I wouldn't have had the heart to modify.  It would've stayed in that perfect state that it was in.

My grandfather on my mothers side had a 69 Olds Hurst 442 with the HO 455 option.  Except for the Olds nose and 442 paint job, it looked similar to a Judge.  Tranny was a 3 spd hydramatic, IIRC, and had the W-30 suspension option.  Not really sure what happened to this muscle car icon, TBH.


----------



## revin (Nov 28, 2007)

1970 Firebird Esprit, bought in 1978 w 106k on it and had  a '76 400 from a stick car,w/TH350 We brought all 3of our newborn daughters home in it['83,'85,'88] and still have it.
Went thru the 400 once in around 82, mostly basic with a balance. Tried a couple Erson camshafts, one that turned out to be a Prototype from Sig himself. His son Jon, coustom made me a "small" cam for the 400. Tried the "Proto" for a while, but it was dead till 3k RPM.
 Then after a few months I got a B&M Super Hole Shot[not like the baby ones they make nowdays] it's a 3500 stall, and was made for cars putting out over 500 ft. lbs. That was a real blast and did very nice on our 6hr drives to the inlaws. {man 55 sucked]
 Somewhere around 85, picked up a '72 Esprit for the wife, it was a very nice ride too.
Also back in the early/mid '80's I got a 12 bolt Posi w/ 3.31 from a fullsize Impala 396 SS, and converted it to a leafspring. Ended up it was a 59" vs stock 55", so I evened up the track front to rear, and it was the best $200 spent, got 2 sec from it!!!!!!!!!!!

In '90 I drove a '73 Safari wagon home and yanked out the factory 455 w/127k on it did i mention it was only $100? 
Ran it for about a year, then went thru and rebuilt it, I smoothed out the sidebeams, stuck some TRW .030 over flattys in after I mirror polished the tops!!, did the HO Specialtys oil hole champher mods to the crank,smoothed all the casting lines off the crank,had it all balanced, got an 80PSI oil pump with hardened intermediate shaft, drilled an oil feed hole for the dist. gear, tapped and plugged the front galley holes. Used the 6X-4 heads, and did the H-O porting to them[both intake and exhaust] took a couple drill motors and mannnny hours.

 Turned out that when that "small" cam is put into a 455[468], it was a MONSTER low end killer. Had over 275 PSI at CRANKING I mean really it was a bitch, WAAAAAY too much lowend Still raced and drove it daily for 'bout 11 yrs like that!

 Right now I've had it all {littlerly}apart again painting the underbody, and getting the body ready to paint. I scored a pair of doors off a '78 car and spent over 200 hrs EACH prepping them. I had a new set of skins for them, but they were in need of just as much or more work, not to mention woulda have to R&R them so I sent them back.[ Thanks AMES, you are very honest about you're discriptions, and stand by Coustomer Satisfaction!]

 Any way, I've just had the block deglazed and a Zero deck put back on, and just last week put the subframe back in. Sheese, nowdays it's $90 for a set of Main bearings, what the hell happened
 Any way about 8 yrs ago I sold the '72 to a co-worker, and he had me put together a Butler Alum head stroker in it. Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit NASTY
I really miss that car now
 Oh well, I've got me a RA-4 cam for my 468, and think I might pull that 3500 out of the attic and just see what kind of fun I can stir up    O yea, I only got 259k mi. on the car now.


----------



## revin (Dec 27, 2007)

added some pics now


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 27, 2007)

revin said:


> added some pics now



Nice, that is a rare car. I don't like the Camaro's in that body style, but love the Firebirds. Somebody near me has one rotting right now (70 like yours) and won't sell it, they don't even have the windows rolled up  .


----------



## revin (Dec 27, 2007)

jpierce55 said:


> . I don't like the Camaro's in that body style, but love the Firebirds.



Oop's, i guess you havent studied the pics of my car real close
But I understand whet youre saying, that endura nose is soooo sexy!
Let me know if you spot what i'm talking about


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 28, 2007)

That's a defi bird nose . . . but unless I'm mistaken, isn't that a nose for a '68-'69 model?

Otherwise, it looks like a nice project to say the least - very clean tranny tunnel, too!  Did you replace the whole floorpan, or did you manage to keep it in that great of shape and just had the underside painted?

 on that PMD motor.  I've always been a fan of their vehicles, and have been an enthusiast for their motors, too.  Forget the csb cbb crowd.  PMD's are all about stroke and torque.  I can live with a slow-to-get-going . . . but nothing screams like a PMD at high-end 

Did you paint that bb PMD blue?  It looks a little FeRd blue to me though . . . maybe just poor color quality in the pic?



Are you going for a street, strip or combo project?


----------



## revin (Dec 28, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> That's a defi bird nose . . . but unless I'm mistaken, isn't that a nose for a '68-'69 model?
> 
> No it's a correct 1970 nose
> 
> ...



Just wanna have fun I've always drove the 30 min. to the track to race, and only 1 time needed a tow back. Had a Holley D/P on, and to start i'd floor it, crank it up, but since my safty nutral switch was unhooked, it was in drive, so whrn it hit, and zinged to about 5k, it took oout my low gear sprag, and my spyder gears. If my wife hadn't been there, she may have never believed my, but it was a fluke, and I learned from it At least it got me a killer Posi!!!!!!!!!

That stroker was a real screamer, would turn over 7.5k, but we kept shifts in the 6k range.
It had TONS of airflow thru it, and it really did come on strong thru the midrange and topend.

My 468 didnt have a lot of topend power, but it would xcellerate very fast, then kinda level off after 5k. 6k was my max for it, but do the math   tire/rpm/gear= FAST.
But it had way less than 1/2 mile then it was maxed out at 6k. Dont remember which tire size I had on at the time, but a friend at work computed 154mph after allowance for auto converter. I made my friend that ended up buying my 72 that i did the stroker for, sick
No really he kinda puked at about 6k, but he wanted to go for it

O yea the teaser, it's the body line, I sharpned them all up like the later 79-81's, and kinda like the camaro.
FWIW, I had a 70 camaro just befor I got the bird, and they were even the same green metallic!!!!!!!!, but it burned up.


----------



## revin (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's a pic of the "heater only" box, that "will not fit an AC car", that I modded to fit my AC car Actually did boyh cars like that






o yea a rear pic


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 28, 2007)

well Revin it is not the entire body I don't like on the Camaro, just the nose. So if you have a Camaro body (judging by the rims) and a Firebird nose. 

Imperialreign, that is what makes the 70-73 unique and they are rare cars.


----------



## revin (Dec 28, 2007)

Yea, I think the bird nose and tail light layout, give's that very distinc eagle look of the Firebird ready to pounce on it's prey.

I too love these stock Pontaic Rally wheels, that's why I've never changed them to aftermarket.

The euro feel of the curves all over the car is awesome, I just wanted to get the more modern look as the late 79-81 bird bodyline has.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 29, 2007)

rev - sorry bout the mistake on the nose . . . it was a little hard to tell without a clear front shot.

looks like it ought to be a really nice turnout once your project is completed.  Extra points for keeping a PMD motor in a tin indian 



> O yea the teaser, it's the body line, I sharpned them all up like the later 79-81's, and kinda like the camaro.



I thought it looked a little . . . sleeker.  I had an 81 Formula for a short while, and absolutely loved that generation F-body and styling.  I always thought especially the 80-81 F-body's had a more muscular look, but kept a very swept style to them (I think the up-swept tail contributed to that look).  I also liked the seperated headlight buckets, and the slightly raised cosmetic "scoops" on the formulas (which were really easy to open up like most Pontiac's were).  I'd love to get my hands on a 78 Bandit edition TA and restore it, but they're hard to find, and money is fairly tight . . .

BTW, absolutely beautiful color on that motor!  Do you intend to do a lot of chrome or billet cosmetics - or leave everything blue (nothing wrong with that "stocker" look!!)?


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 29, 2007)

revin said:


> Yea, I think the bird nose and tail light layout, give's that very distinc eagle look of the Firebird ready to pounce on it's prey.
> 
> I too love these stock Pontaic Rally wheels, that's why I've never changed them to aftermarket.
> 
> The euro feel of the curves all over the car is awesome, I just wanted to get the more modern look as the late 79-81 bird bodyline has.



I like the big block to  , did you see my link?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> 425 is a bb without a doubt . . . I'm just used to most of the classic cadis I see around here packing a CMD bb.  Y'know . . . a CMD 500 will squeeze into an early 80s Malibu, and make it a 12s car without any other upgrades


If you think that's cool, did you know you can squeeze one into a Chevette? Hot Rod did it. http://www.dieselchevettes.com/PDF/thebadseed.pdf


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 29, 2007)

> If you think that's cool, did you know you can squeeze one into a Chevette? Hot Rod did it. http://www.dieselchevettes.com/PDF/thebadseed.pdf






that near 'bout brings a tear to my eye!  That just nabbed a spot in my list of most impressive things I've ever seen - beating out a LS7 powered Solstice (I never woulda believed that motor would fit right in if I had never seen the pictures) - oh, yeah, another Hot Rod great!


----------



## 68Olds (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess I need to take a few pictures of my oldie.  I have a 68 Olds (duh - lol) Cutlass S convertable.  It has just over 200k on it, with 7500 miles on the rebuilt original Rocket 350 and about 2000 miles on the Turbo 400 3spd automatic.


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 29, 2007)

68Olds said:


> I guess I need to take a few pictures of my oldie.  I have a 68 Olds (duh - lol) Cutlass S convertable.  It has just over 200k on it, with 7500 miles on the rebuilt original Rocket 350 and about 2000 miles on the Turbo 400 3spd automatic.



Nice!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 29, 2007)

heres mine.Cost a fortune,it did need some cosmetic stuff when i got it tho'.I think its one of the most beutiful cars ever made.

1955 mercedes sl300 gullwing.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 30, 2007)

I own a Charger -71 http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/charger.jpg
Not my car on picture, but it gives you an idéa of how it looks. Mine is "Crazy plum metallic" with a Six-pack and pistolgrip shifter. Don't ask how fast it goes, I still haven't got my drivers licens.... (But hey, I can still OWN a car!)


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tigger, I love those cars in silver. I don't know how many are in the UK, but here it is an extremely rare car even if you did have the money.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2007)

Damn sussed 

Is it coz its a £100k+ car.I do love it tho'


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2007)

jpierce55 said:


> http://www.supermotors.net/vehicles/registry/6680
> 
> 1985 big block Mustang





jpierce55 said:


> I like the big block to  , did you see my link?




I did now, Damn that's nasty

I love the sound.
The first clip i heard thought i was back in the stroker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great job, Hats off to ya.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> Damn sussed
> 
> Is it coz its a £100k+ car.I do love it tho'



Do you have any inside shots of it? Is it a 3 speed?


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> heres mine.Cost a fortune,it did need some cosmetic stuff when i got it tho'.I think its one of the most beutiful cars ever made.
> 
> 1955 mercedes sl300 gullwing.



Sweetpickles you've gota be kiding.That is like a once ina lifetime dream.

Those are about as bueatiful as they get.

i think that when John Deloron talked about the "europeion" influince to the 2ndGen Firebird,
you can see subtle hints of what he meant.


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2007)

TechnicalFreak said:


> I own a Charger -71 http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/charger.jpg
> Not my car on picture, but it gives you an idéa of how it looks. Mine is "Crazy plum metallic" with a Six-pack and pistolgrip shifter. Don't ask how fast it goes, I still haven't got my drivers licens.... (But hey, I can still OWN a car!)



My Good friend is a Mopar man, and he to has amoung others, origonal '70 Challenger RT 440/6 pack 4speed[inline], and it's[was] a screamer Ended up it dropped a valve.
Cherrish them it's well worth it!!!

Man just thumping around with that "purple" camshaft, made heads turn alot!!


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Extra points for keeping a PMD motor in a tin indian
> 
> Thanks, that's what really turns me on about the car. i'd put a Poncho in just about anything I could,xcept a GT40
> BTW, absolutely beautiful color on that motor!  Do you intend to do a lot of chrome or billet cosmetics - or leave everything blue (nothing wrong with that "stocker" look!!)?



 Well this time i;m stepping outside the box, got an alloy intake, and a Canton Roadrace oilpan thats gold, and a pair of hard to get factory chrome valve covers that have the oildrippers spotwelded in the top, like the majority of a/c painted sets.

 This last time around I had the valve covers and balancer in candy red, and the valley pan and stock oilpan in black, and the timing cover silver.
I may go ahead and use headers, since the 2.5 full exhaust is already set up for them, but those stock cast units sure did help keep the heat out!!!!!

EDIT

BTW I got that virgin Formula hood for $50, it was missing the back left conner, and i just grafted a section from a 70's vette rear valance that had a close profile of what I needed, and walah. I even did it away from the car, just looking at the otherside to shape the contour's, and the shop owner 'bout crapped when he seen it installed with fenders.......perfect match!!!
I also have a pair[actually 3more sets, but not so good shape] of mint rare 1971[only yr. for the rectangle sharkfin air extractor] fenders, that I drilled completly apart to seal behind all the brace's, and well also to get an exacting contour to the doors, and front nose and valance.[there stashed out in the shed w/ 1/2 the rest of the car]


----------



## revin (Jan 1, 2008)

My sweet fender's 1971 was only year for them!....................................................................................Gotta have a stock Steeringwheel!









Whats that I have more of them????? 






Best Stock iron intake[not HO] topped w/800CFM M/T carb from later 70's..........................................and some of my "Dressup kit 









Killer 7 Bld 19"Stock A/C fan Gotta have that!!!!!






And some port work vs stock






And for rhe very keen, a closeup of the reshapeing. Note the trapazoid effect!


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 1, 2008)

just based on those pics - those heads ought to flow really well for your combo.  If you're getting serious about a motor buildup, though, you might want to find a shop that can benchflow the complete intake setup - carb to head.  No point in running high flow heads if the carb will equate to sucking through a straw, especially if yer gonna go with an Edel intake . . . but, just by looks, it should suit you well

Oh, and kick-ass that you still got a PMD "woodie" steering wheel!  Damn that suckers in great shape from what I can tell . . . it'd be worth quite a penny to have to replace!



 This thread 'bout needs to be re-named "Ooogle revin's F-body rebuild"


----------



## revin (Jan 5, 2008)

Speaking of the flow, back in the 90's I got ahold of a rare 780 D/P Holley.
I ran it for 6 passes, then swapped over to my Q-jet. Did 8 passes.
All of them were quicker ET and faster mph with the big Q.

It's a very well matched carb for these heads.
As for the intake, sadly it's just a Performer, and not the RPM like I had on the stroker.
So it's really only as good as the stock[due to my <6k rpm] that I have xcept that its many lbs lighter.

As for the woodie, I also have about 4 differant wood dash inserts to choose from!!


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 5, 2008)

just my opinion here, but as far as stock carbs go - Q's are the best.

But, TBH, I don't know all too much about carbs - I understand how they operate, and how to tweak them a little for tuning up a customers vehicle - but when it comes to outright tuning a carb for performance . . . 

but, on the other hand, I understand EFI to a killer degree.  It's kinda funny . . . the shop I work at has only two techs - me, and the "master tech"  He knows all the old school stuff (which we do quite a bit of), and I cover all the newer tech (which covers quite a bit also).  I remember once, when he was trying to describe how to tune a carb, I was just absolutely lost . . . but, when I was trying to describe how a CAN OBD system operates, he just wasn't getting it, either.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

this thread touches me in places i  have never before been touched


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> just my opinion here, but as far as stock carbs go - Q's are the best.
> 
> But, TBH, I don't know all too much about carbs - I understand how they operate, and how to tweak them a little for tuning up a customers vehicle - but when it comes to outright tuning a carb for performance . . .
> 
> but, on the other hand, I understand EFI to a killer degree.  It's kinda funny . . . the shop I work at has only two techs - me, and the "master tech"  He knows all the old school stuff (which we do quite a bit of), and I cover all the newer tech (which covers quite a bit also).  I remember once, when he was trying to describe how to tune a carb, I was just absolutely lost . . . but, when I was trying to describe how a CAN OBD system operates, he just wasn't getting it, either.


I'm an EFI guy as well. I can do the carb stuff on a Holley style carb, and can read plugs, etc. But why do that when a computer and some sensors can do the work for me? lol.

I tuned my turboed 2000 Celi GTS myself with a borrowed laptop on my Apexi Power FC with the datalogit bundle. Used a wideband o2 and EGT to get my tune right.


----------



## revin (Jan 6, 2008)

Another thing that we all, techie and non techie, share for sure is undisputable.........................................................................................
And has been around since the begining of mankind[and girls too]..................................................................................................


----------



## revin (Jan 6, 2008)

BY THE SEAT of OUR PANTS and ears


----------



## revin (Jan 6, 2008)

I can remember when an "ole timer" watched my set up a set of points, I set the gap, then fired it up popped the allen in the window, whipped it back and forth split the differance and he laughed his ass off when he put his dwell meter on it was deadnut 30*.
He told me "well i'm not dead yet, i'm still learning"
When asked why i did that, i just thought that it seamed reasonable to split the means between the studders.


----------



## revin (Jan 6, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> just my opinion here, but as far as stock carbs go - Q's are the best.



On that note, the BOP's are the cream of the crop.
A big plus is the straight inlet fuel feed.
Also some have nearly fullsize primarys, ie... the venturi "bumps" are not large, thus allow for a more full size flow as the size primary plates.
Quite a few of the 800CFMer's are found on manual trans motors from the mid 70's.
Other than the SD Q, i believe that the other 800's are the eminsion series that begin with "170" numbers.
A quick look down the primary holes, and if the eyeball can see virtually the same size venturi bump as the throttle plate....................................................


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, it's not really a true classic, but it definitely is a restoration project. 

My friend Johnny owns a '94 Ford Explorer. Yeah, I know, real classic . Thing is, he got it for $100USD. Wanna know why? The brake line is gone (failed inspection, so no plates/registration), the alternator is going (battery won't hold a charge), the keys are locked inside the car, and the thing's got 160,000 miles on it. Johnny's got the parts he needs (including new key fobs!) on mail order, they'll be here in 6-8 weeks. Until then, all we can really do is polish it up and bump/buff the dents and scratches out. 

Will have pics soon. It's got a moonroof, 4 wheel drive, an automatic transmission, clean upholstery, and mud tires .


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2008)

He got if for so cheap, he should spend his money on a lifted suspension, and a 5L v8 swap.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah my old '85 TransAM. Original miles on it. Every option it can have from a power seat to power antenna, posi, 16" wheels, the rear wiper was removed. Last year the 305 was the largest engine option and first year of the TPI fuel injection. I traded it for a MUCH faster car show in the last picture.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2008)

lol. I knew you were gonna bring up the Miata. How's she running? Got your tune ironed out now?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. I knew you were gonna bring up the Miata. How's she running? Got your tune ironed out now?



How'd ya know.  Yeh it's running better. I can stomp production 'muscle cars' with it now. I haven't actually dyno'd it yet. Should be 250-275hp at the wheels. Was the T4 on it last I talked to you?


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 9, 2008)

that looks like a decent size garage you've got that TA, Laz - damn, I wish I had that much space to work with!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2008)

Lazzer408 said:


> How'd ya know.  Yeh it's running better. I can stomp production 'muscle cars' with it now. I haven't actually dyno'd it yet. Should be 250-275hp at the wheels. Was the T4 on it last I talked to you?


Yeah, but I don't think you had it tuned yet. Weren't you putting the old turbo on the woman's civic or something?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but I don't think you had it tuned yet. Weren't you putting the old turbo on the woman's civic or something?



That was the plan but I ended up swapping the Civic straight up for an MX-3. Civic was auto, 3 is stick. I already boosted the 3. Easy to do that one. It's not -the- original turbo from the Miata but it is the same model. It still needs an interclooler and engine management but I only have $230 invested for 6psi. Most of it is bolt on parts scavenged from similar cars like the 323 GTX and Probe. I'm considering an AWD conversion using a Protege diff. but that would make the 3 faster then the 5 and I can't have that. 

DIY  Greddy


----------



## 68Olds (Jan 12, 2008)

Your Trans Am is the same color blue as my Cutlass.  I still need to take some decent pictures of it.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 12, 2008)

68Olds said:


> Your Trans Am is the same color blue as my Cutlass.  I still need to take some decent pictures of it.



I like it!  Get some more pics.


----------



## packs101 (Feb 24, 2008)

I about to install a 454 BBC with a T 400 Trans into a 1979Malibu classic 2dr, any of you have
any suggestions on what type of motor mounts and trans mounts it might take to complete
this project thanks packs101


----------



## packs101 (Feb 24, 2008)

packs101 need to start this project by 3/4/08 I've looked in to the possibility of this working and have had positive results, any info posi/neg will be appreciated,thanks.


----------



## packs101 (Feb 24, 2008)

packs101 said:


> I about to install a 454 BBC with a T 400 Trans into a 1979Malibu classic 2dr, any of you have
> any suggestions on what type of motor mounts and trans mounts it might take to complete
> this project thanks packs101


----------



## department76 (Feb 24, 2008)

take a look at my daily driver, 1984 Ford Thunderbird - Turbocoupe.  had it for a few years now, i'm the 2nd owner.  cardomain page


----------



## revin (Mar 15, 2009)

*The passing of a Best Friend*



revin said:


> Any way about 8 yrs ago I sold the '72 to a co-worker, and he had me put together a Butler Alum head stroker in it. Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit NASTY
> I really miss that car now



 Well I'm very sad to say that my Best Friend that has that stroker car passed away from a heart attack at only 43yrs.

 His heart was as big as the world to everyone, and will be missed.

 Farewell "Jimmy" Farmer


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 15, 2009)

I will get some pics, the trucks are out in my parents storage shop right now.
I have a 1972 Chevy 3/4 ton 4x4 and a 1955 Chevy 3 window step side. My first car in HS was a 1965 Chevy Impala SS w/ 327 @ 425 hp and a 2 spd power glide tranny. I miss that car 
Here is a pic of one of my babies. 1987 Monty Carlo SS with the optional 350 4 spd.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 15, 2009)

Update on my stuff from the first page. The Eldo was sold to some local guy that was bragging to his buddy about how it had the 500 in it. Since he haggled and got it for a song, I damn sure didn't correct him lol.

The 51 fleetwood was declared a lost cause and sent to the crushers. We just never had the time to fix it and hit too many road blocks.

Still have the Buick and I am contemplating a restore on her.


----------



## revin (Dec 23, 2009)

revin said:


> Well I'm very sad to say that my Best Friend that has that stroker car passed away from a heart attack at only 43yrs.
> 
> His heart was as big as the world to everyone, and will be missed.
> 
> Farewell "Jimmy" Farmer



Well great news. The Bird has been reserectued and the dream contiues on.
Thing is, his childhood "bro" was able to get the car and had at first put the stroker in a  '69 Chevy 1/2 ton truck.
 Then he was talking to me about things to go over with getting the motor squared away since it had sat for almost 4 years never started.

He told me about this late model Firebird his girlfriend had got from her best friend, that had also passed away also.

 As soon as he said the words "would it be hard to put the stroker in there"   it's all over.....
"Dude it's a direct swap" and so be it here's the results 






To this


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the '77 4-eyed front clip better.


----------



## revin (Dec 23, 2009)

Here ya go [note the same wheels]


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 23, 2009)

I love that front clip you put on! Looking good! I'll have to post a photo of my 503 sitting in the Mustang.


----------



## revin (Dec 23, 2009)

jpierce55 said:


> I love that front clip you put on! Looking good! I'll have to post a photo of my 503 sitting in the Mustang.



Awe'man you got me drooling again!

Just went back thru your Mustang page Sweet!!
[whatoldpeopledoforfun.mpeg FTW]


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2009)

Lookin nice so far!  

I'm kinda in agreement with Wile, though . . . I've always loved that '80 - '81 nose.  Although, there's nothing wrong with the early 70s . . . just make sure you throw one of those old Ram Air V hoods on it 

That 357 looks nice, but it's blasphemy for me to see Chevy orange under the hood of a PMD . . . I vote for installation of a PMD 421 . . . but, she might have some fitment issues in that early 80s F-body 

Either way, looking forward to seeing this project come along!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2009)

revin said:


> Here ya go [note the same wheels]
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capture005.jpg



Torque Thrusts are always a classic. I would restomod it with good brakes, suspension and 17" Torque Thrusts.


----------



## revin (Dec 25, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Lookin nice so far!
> 
> I'm kinda in agreement with Wile, though . . . I've always loved that '80 - '81 nose.  Although, there's nothing wrong with the early 70s . . . just make sure you throw one of those old Ram Air V hoods on it
> 
> ...



Gotcha 

That's the fake out.
I was kinda pissed when seeing the "other" color, but it was to fool people when it was installed in the Chevy truck. He didn't get around to changing the color since he was way too excited that it was a direct swap into the "80 Esprit.

 It is a true 1973 PMD 400 +.0300 and stroked to 412, BBC Eagle 6.800 rods with Ross custom 455 pistons.

I also got the same RA-IV cam for my 468 PMD  and there is a shot of that awesome virgin Formula hood from the postings last year,, but it stays on my '70


----------



## Raovac (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's my old baby.
1965 Stang.
Found her in a farmers field collecting rust. Bought it for $650 CDN.
Added a few MODS to her 
Came with an inline 6, but I put a stock 302 in her.
Upgraded the suspension, highback buckets, hood scoop, cut out the rust, and what seemed like endless bodywork.
Took 2 years to complete, shame I sold it a while back.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2009)

Raovac said:


> Here's my old baby.
> 1965 Stang.
> Found her in a farmers field collecting rust. Bought it for $650 CDN.
> Added a few MODS to her
> ...



Nice looking pony man!!! As you pointed out; too bad you sold it! Thanks for the share bro!


----------



## Altered (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice rides you guys have. I just got one of these little ole Stingrays. 




1976 Black on Black L48 4spd T-Top 70,000 original miles
Full Roller 427BBC almost ready to be installed. Waiting on my intake to show up.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 25, 2009)

Raovac said:


> Here's my old baby.
> 1965 Stang.
> Found her in a farmers field collecting rust. Bought it for $650 CDN.
> Added a few MODS to her
> ...



lol. Nice. Old school mags and slappers. That's classic stuff there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

here is my old 911 2,7 from 1972, bought it 4 months ago, but i still need to fix the clutch and the exhaust, anyways, it is really really fun driving, the clutch is SOOOO hard, and i hurt my foot after 2 weeks driving , i drive an old Merc 190 Aut, so i was wuite a difference to go to manual with the hardest clutch in the world 
it is in my friends garage for the winter, it would be destroyed if i drove it in the winter here in denmark

enjoy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

What is wrong with the clutch and the exhaust don?  That thing is gorgeous


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

i think i destroyed it hahaXD

it started smelling pretty much after 3weeks of hard use, i've never owned an old car before, so i did not know how much it could take i guess.

and there is small holes in the exhaust, prob rust i think, will be ordering a new one next year, no need to hurry atm.
but damn that think is quick, compared to how old it is, and there is actually ALOT of space inside, i'm about 178cm tall and i can sit with my leggs stretched all out and there is still quite some room on the backseat,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

and my GF with the car.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2009)

I would LOVE to restomod an old 911. Just love the style better than the newer ones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think i destroyed it hahaXD
> 
> it started smelling pretty much after 3weeks of hard use, i've never owned an old car before, so i did not know how much it could take i guess.
> 
> ...





(FIH) The Don said:


> and my GF with the car.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091227/Unavngivet111536.jpg




Are the parts expensive/rare considering the age of the car?


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 27, 2009)

This is my 1971 Z2/8, the pics were taken in 1987 after it was resurrected from basket case status. The Z has seen its share of street and strip usage over the years and is currently undergoing a very slow restoration due to time and funds. 

















This was my ride in high school back in 1978 it’s a 1967 Chevy II with a 327 and a Muncie 4 speed. My step mother took the picture with my little sister next to the car.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

muscle powah!   I see you got another one in the garage???


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> muscle powah!   I see you got another one in the garage???



That was my 1979 Z2/8 in the garage, it was getting a new paint job.
I'll try to find some pics of it and post them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> That was my 1979 Z2/8 in the garage, it was getting a new paint job.
> I'll try to find some pics of it and post them.



Sounds like a deal


----------



## DaveK (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not the biggest fan of classic cars but I have to say, the ones here are nice! And they all look really expensive like the Stingray and the 911 lol


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> This is my 1971 Z2/8, the pics were taken in 1987 after it was resurrected from basket case status. The Z has seen its share of street and strip usage over the years and is currently undergoing a very slow restoration due to time and funds.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091227/CAR44.jpg
> 
> ...



So what does the maro look like right now?


----------



## ex-dohctor (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are my offerings to the thread. Both vehicles were saved from the scrap heap and restored to their full glory again. The Plymouth restore is still ongoing, it's been a 10 year project. (It's hard to get parts for American cars in South Africa  ).

The Land Rover is finished. It was a 7 month strip down and rebuild. Although I am still making adjustments here and there. Frikken carbs  

My fathers:
1933 Plymouth









I'll need to dig up some before pics to show you what they started out as. This Plymouth pic is kind of old. You'll notice the hood ornament is missing and the hooter trumpets are also not there. 

My Father-in-laws 1965 Series IIa Land Rover. 

























Sheesh, I've never worked as hard on a project vehicle as I did on this Land Rover. From all the scrap yard dumpster diving to the sheer lifting of the parts. It was a long haul. 

Happy with the results on both cars though


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

Like a glove-eh!!!!!


----------



## revin (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice incredible rides everyone! 
Hats off to all the dedication!!!!

My son in law has an uncle here in the U.S.A. with a true Porsche 917 sitting in his house.
He said when he was young, he got a ride and it was THE most scarcest!





google photo


----------



## Altered (Dec 29, 2009)

> in his house


 LOL I had to read that twice.


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2009)

Altered said:


> LOL I had to read that twice.



Honestly, it had to be dismantled due to extreme tax's.
So it's much safer inside the house away from prying eye's!

The son in law is going to get me more info, but his dad told me it is a true LeMans 917 flat 12
didnt know which model or serial off hand.

I asked the boy to have his uncle get me some info on his car.


----------

